# Ip man portrait of a kung fu master



## spatulahunter (Jan 14, 2004)

Last night i got a package from amazon.com with my copy of Ip Ching and Ron Heimberger's  book Ip Man Portrait of a Kung Fu Master .

I spent a couple hours reading it this afternoon (pretty quick read, 115 pgs) and I was very impressed. This book tells the story of the late grandmaster and also gives some great insight (AND PICS!). I would highly recommend this book to anyone that is interested in Ip man or Wing chun.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 18, 2004)

Looks like its gotten some good reviews on Amazon.
I'll have to take a look at it. 

*Ip Man - Portrait of a Kung Fu Master*
by Ip Ching, Ron Heimberger 
List Price:   $12.95  
Paperback: 116 pages ; Dimensions (in inches): 0.34 x 8.98 x 5.96 
Publisher: King Dragon Press; (January 23, 2001) 
ISBN: 1555175163


----------



## Winter (Feb 10, 2004)

I went to the library to look for some wing chun books and, I swear, the most recent book is from 1974. Looks like I'm going to have to actually buy some books, so...

can you recommend any others?


----------



## spatulahunter (Feb 10, 2004)

that is actually the only wing chun only book that i have read, (lots of kung fu books have sections on it) but there are alot out there, if i read any good ones i will make sure to post them here.

Sorry if i took a little while to respond my computer is broke and im posting from work


----------



## Winter (Feb 16, 2004)

No worries. My work makes it hard for me to get to the comp too. *sigh*


----------

